# Sand paper Question



## triw51 (Jul 8, 2012)

I recently purchased one of the "Multi-Grit Sandpaper Roll Pack" with grits from 150 tp 600 grits.  Do any of you use this product?  I use to use sheets of sand paper that I tore into strips I figured this new rolled sand paper would make things easier.  But to me it seems like the sandpaper in rolls does not last as long it seems to clog up faster.  Is it just me or is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 8, 2012)

I bought one of those a while back as well. I only used it on a couple of pens.
I found the grits seemed to come loose when sanding and would score the blank, so I went back to the W&D sheets.


----------



## reiddog1 (Jul 8, 2012)

I tried the Multi roll approach in the beginning, but went back to sheet paper.  I don't use 150 at all, and I tend to use more 320 than anything.  Just makes more sense to me.  Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I have used those, but no more.  I had better luck with sheets, but now use Abranet (sp?) and will likely not go back to sandpaper for most things pen related.


----------



## Xander (Jul 8, 2012)

I use the roll and love them. There are several brands and the one I have is "Shop Basics". Grits are 150, 240, 320, 400 and 600, "J" weight, cloth backed, Aluminum Oxide. Can be used dry or wet. I tear off small pieces about an inch or inch and a half long and that is enough for a single barrel pen. After sandpaper I use MM, all 9 grades.

Added... The rolls I have are a dark red color. There are cheaper rolls but I think those are a lighter yellow and NOT as good.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 8, 2012)

I started with these from PSI (through the Amazon starter kit before the price jumped)... Those I really liked. I then bought some through Amazon again, but these were from Rockler (PSI doesn't have just the sandpaper rolls on Amazon).  Absolutely HATED those. The backing was stiff and the abrasive came off almost instantly. Last week, I got a pack from an ebay seller I've been using that sells Woodturningz stuff ("logstolumber0" on ebay - great guy!) this is better than the Rockler but no where near as good as the PSI.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a pack from Woodcraft, and it scratched the heck out of my pens. It was the first (and for a long time only) thing I tried, so I thought it was me. Then one time I grabbed a piece of quality sandpaper (I think it was Norton) I had on hand instead, and wow, what a difference!

Now I use Abranet, and there's no going back.:good:


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 8, 2012)

How long does the abranet last?  Think that's the stuff I saw, but was taken back a little by the price.  But then so did MM at first, now I love that stuff...


----------



## fitty (Jul 8, 2012)

I used one from woodcraft awhile back but switch to the festool granat rolls. While its a bit pricey, my box of 150 and 240 have lasted almost a year. I'm slowly replacing the higher grits. For the others, I just used W&D sheets cut in to strips.

Edit: almost a year = approx 250 pens


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 8, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> How long does the abranet last?  Think that's the stuff I saw, but was taken back a little by the price.  But then so did MM at first, now I love that stuff...



+1 on wanting to know about abranet.


----------



## tomas (Jul 8, 2012)

I used the rolls without any complaint and then went to Abranet and have been extremely pleased with it.  I have been using it for both pens and bowls.

Tomas


----------



## InvisibleMan (Jul 8, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> How long does the abranet last?  Think that's the stuff I saw, but was taken back a little by the price.  But then so did MM at first, now I love that stuff...



can't tell you how long they last.  Haven't been able to wear any out yet.

The only problem is the grit # wears off, so I have a couple that are either 400 or 600.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 8, 2012)

I just went and looked again... that is the one I was wondering about. $16 for the assortment (6 sheets 2.75x8 from 80 to 600) I was looking at!  That's  almost $3/sheet!  But from the sounds of it, it should be worth it. I was about to pick up another PSI multi-pack (need some bushing anyway - bought pen kits and forgot to pick up the bushings :frown::hammer but I'm thinking I'll try the abranet. Amazon Prime means I'll have it Wednesday with free shipping.  Thanks!

Edit: messed up price ($16 not $19)


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you use any backing with the Abranet?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 9, 2012)

I started with one of those multi-roll packs.  Now I'll keep a stock of 400 and 600 rolls but otherwise the rest is useless.  I've never found the need to start sanding any lower than 400 personally so the rest ended up being waste.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 9, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> ... it scratched the heck out of my pens. :good:




This was my experience as well.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 9, 2012)

InvisibleMan said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> > How long does the abranet last?  Think that's the stuff I saw, but was taken back a little by the price.  But then so did MM at first, now I love that stuff...
> ...



I have just started using Abranet. I bought the 2-3/4" x 5" 5-packs from CSUSA and cut the sheets in half.

When I saw the numbers disappearing, I got a Sharpie and wrote the numbers on them. At first I wrote on the working side since it wrote better, but that wore off quickly so now I write the number on the back.

As for how long they last... after 4 or 5 pens, I noticed the Abranet wasn't cutting as well as I thought it should, so I grabbed a fresh piece, and it made a huge difference. I plan to try washing the used one and see if it refreshes - I hope so! But if not, then I'd say it's probably good for 4-5 pens, more if you only do very light sanding, less if you do heavy sanding. But as I said, I only just started, so I don't have a lot of data to go by.


----------



## DSurette (Jul 9, 2012)

Since discovering Abranet the only thing I use sandpaper for is to rough up the brass tubes.  Oh, and to square off the ends of blanks with a Ridgid oscillating belt sander.  I use it both wet and dry depending on the material and then go on to MM up to 12000.  It washes out very well and returns to an almost new condition.  
But no matter what you use, it is very important to sand along the grain or lengthwise between grits.


----------



## wellsw (Jul 9, 2012)

*+1 for Abranet*

Love this stuff,   cut it into strips about 1" and have done at least 10 pens with a strip.  it may slow down after 5 pens but still works great.  I will never look back.


----------



## dexter0606 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use the rolls and have for quite awhile. I don't see a problem with the grit wearing off, I only tear off a strip about an inch and a quarter long. Sand and toss. No big deal.
If you guys are worried about grit wearing off how much material are you removing?
I do agree that the lower grit(s) aren't required though


----------



## Richard Van Hulle (Jul 9, 2012)

I use the fabric backed 1inch rolls from Klingspor. It comes in an assortment of grits up too 600. I do not us a two inch piece. 24 inches plus and keep it moving so it doesn't fill up. Works great for me. Hope this helps you.
Klingspor's Woodworking Shop | Quality Tools and Supplies for the Woodworker.
      Richard Van Hulle,  Aiken Pen & Pencil


----------



## Monty (Jul 9, 2012)

LagniappeRob said:


> I just went and looked again... that is the one I was wondering about. $16 for the assortment (6 sheets 2.75x8 from 80 to 600) I was looking at!  That's  almost $3/sheet!  But from the sounds of it, it should be worth it. I was about to pick up another PSI multi-pack (need some bushing anyway - bought pen kits and forgot to pick up the bushings :frown::hammer but I'm thinking I'll try the abranet. Amazon Prime means I'll have it Wednesday with free shipping.  Thanks!
> 
> Edit: messed up price ($16 not $19)


For a great price on Abranet, check out our own Wolftat's IAP Vendor Catalog, about 1/2 down the page.



LagniappeRob said:


> Do you use any backing with the Abranet?


No


----------



## keithbyrd (Jul 9, 2012)

I bought a roll box - tried it on several pens but was not happy with the how it sanded.  SO I never evn finished the first box - its still about half full - anybody want it?!
I usually start at 400 and work up - started using Abrranet and think it is great.  Have not tried washing it out but will do so tonight!  I usually use them for 10 pens or so then was throw them away.  hopefully washing will make then last longer!


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 10, 2012)

Monty said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> > I just went and looked again... that is the one I was wondering about. $16 for the assortment (6 sheets 2.75x8 from 80 to 600) I was looking at!  That's  almost $3/sheet!  But from the sounds of it, it should be worth it. I was about to pick up another PSI multi-pack (need some bushing anyway - bought pen kits and forgot to pick up the bushings :frown::hammer but I'm thinking I'll try the abranet. Amazon Prime means I'll have it Wednesday with free shipping.  Thanks!
> ...



I'll try to remember that for next time... I had already placed the amazon order for the assortment pack - it'll be here tomorrow. Saw a few other things I might "need" to get too. This "hobby" is becoming expensive quickly...


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jul 10, 2012)

I buy a 20 sheet pack of the 3M yellow sandpaper from Rockler, I cut the sheets up to 1" x 4 1/2" pieces and clip them with an office clip to hang on the wall over the lathe.  I use 320 for everything because I can gently rub the 320 against itself and it becomes 500 then it's ready for the MM.  One small strip will usually do a pen and that's pretty reasonable.
WB


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 11, 2012)

Used the new abranet tonight for the 1st time on the pen I posted in SOYP forum. I like it a lot. This place has been a wealth of information for me (but also hard on the bank account...)


----------



## plano_harry (Jul 18, 2012)

I started having scratch problems after switching to Rockler also.  I even rub the paper against itself to try and kill that one or two oversize grains that always seem to leave a mark.  Has dramatically increased the time it takes to get a good finish.  This thread has convinced me it is time to cut my losses and switch to abranet. 



LagniappeRob said:


> I started with these from PSI (through the Amazon starter kit before the price jumped)... Those I really liked. I then bought some through Amazon again, but these were from Rockler (PSI doesn't have just the sandpaper rolls on Amazon).  Absolutely HATED those. The backing was stiff and the abrasive came off almost instantly. Last week, I got a pack from an ebay seller I've been using that sells Woodturningz stuff ("logstolumber0" on ebay - great guy!) this is better than the Rockler but no where near as good as the PSI.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 20, 2012)

I just picked up a set of 1x25 rolls from Klingspor.  They are the only ones that I can get good PSA discs for my disc sander anymore, so I added a 400 and 600 grit roll to my last order.

Much cheaper overall than I was paying for the small individual rolls at Woodcraft or similar but haven't tested them out yet.  I should break into them in the next week or so.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 20, 2012)

Not all grits are treated equal, and these are one of them. I have the same thing and not real keen on them.
 
Lin.


----------



## Timbo (Jul 20, 2012)

I still use the rolled sand paper on wood.  I usually start at 320, unless I really screwed something up.  By the time I get to 600 there aren't any scratches large enough to show up through a CA finish.

I wet sand with Abranet when leveling CA and for acrylic blanks because it leaves a more consistent scratch pattern.  It DOES ware noticeably, especially the finer grits like 400 and 600.  It will still work after 4 or 5 blanks but it takes a lot longer to achieve the same results.  Switching to a new piece is noticeably more effective.  I feel its a waste to use it on wood because its a lot more expensive than sand paper, and sand paper works good enough on wood for me.


----------



## azamiryou (Jul 22, 2012)

azamiryou said:


> As for how long they last... after 4 or 5 pens, I noticed the Abranet wasn't cutting as well as I thought it should, so I grabbed a fresh piece, and it made a huge difference. I plan to try washing the used one and see if it refreshes - I hope so! But if not, then I'd say it's probably good for 4-5 pens, more if you only do very light sanding, less if you do heavy sanding. But as I said, I only just started, so I don't have a lot of data to go by.



Update: washing the Abranet did not restore it in any way. :frown: So it's a kind of expensive route to go, but it sure does a great job!


----------



## Dave Turner (Jul 22, 2012)

I started with the Woodcraft turners multipack and found this clogs relatively easily. It also tended to leave deep scratches. I then switched to Abranet and liked it much better. Finally I compared the Abranet to the Norton 3X and the Norton came out the clear winner. While the Abranet lasts longer than the Norton, the Norton is significantly less expensive, making it more cost effective. I'm more likely to use a fresh piece of the Norton and it sands the wood like it was butter, quickly smoothing out any imperfections on my turning.

The December 2011 issue of Fine Woodworking rated sanding discs. The Norton 3X came out on top and nearly tied with the Klingspor zinc stearate-coated aluminum oxide abrasive. The two are similar in price for what I could find on the internet, about 60 to 70 cents per 9"x11" sheet of 320 grit. In comparison, a 3"x8" sheet of Abranet costs $1.50 (about $6 for a 9x11 equivalent). Although the Abranet costs 10 times as much, it only lasted about 2 to 3 times as long as the Norton 3X on their endurance testing.  Incidentally, the Klingspor matched or exceeded the Abranet on the endurance tests. I'm going to have to try the Klingspor product next.


----------



## Wright (Jul 22, 2012)

400, 600, and MM is all I use.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Jul 22, 2012)

Abranet outlasts anything I've ever tried.  Easy to rinse out and is dry quickly.
Well worth the cost.  Doesn't tend to load up like the fabric backed papers.  Most of the removed dust passes through.  Works great wet on acrylics too.

Charlie


----------

